# What Do Deer Think



## yooper (Feb 13, 2009)

Ted Nugent, rock star and avid bow hunter from Michigan , was being 
>>>>>> interviewed by a French journalist and animal rights activist. The 
>>>>>> discussion came around to deer hunting. 
>>>>>> 
>>>>>> The journalist asked, "What do you think is the last thought in the 
>>>>>> head of a deer before you shoot him? Is it, 'Are you my friend?' or 
>>>>>> is 
>>>>>> it 'Are you the one who killed my brother?' " 
>>>>>> 
>>>>>> Nugent replied, "Deer aren't capable of that kind of thinking. All 
>>>>>> they 
>>>>>> care about is, 'What am I going to eat next, who am I going to screw 
>>>>>> next, and can I run fast enough to get away. They are very much like 
>>>>>> the French." 
>>>>>> 
>>>>>> The interview ended at that point. 
>>>>>>


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2009)

LMAO, Good one


----------



## Austin1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Far Side carton with a Deer hiding behind a tree. The Deer is saying Okay he is trying to shoot me Do I know this Guy?
The ones that get away we as hunters contribute to them as out smarting us. LOL


----------



## grampakev (Feb 13, 2009)

i would love to see the look on that interviewers face:monkey:


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Feb 15, 2009)

*What were the deer thinking when...*

What were the deer thinking when they came upon me in the woods. For the first time I had to go bad and it would not wait. So as i scwated there next to the log with my pants around my ankles I heard a noise behind me. :censored: I slowly turned my head only to see 3 does standing a few feet away behind me. The gun was against a tree but within reach, I slowly reached for it but I heard them rum off before my hand got anywhere near the gun.
Some possible deer thoughts:
Have you ever smelled this before?
Is that another moon?
Why does the white shiny moon have an orange hat
I have seen white tails before but this is not one of them.
Alert it moves, Is that a gun RUN for your life...

Lesson learned: have gun ready at all times and do your business at the cabin.


----------

